# [email protected] Power Seats!!!



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I am having my second driver's power seat motor replaced next week. Both of them clunked while moving forward and backward like a gear was broken. I only weigh 190 lbs. It can't be a weight issue. Has anyone else had this problem on the 05's?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> I am having my second driver's power seat motor replaced next week. Both of them clunked while moving forward and backward like a gear was broken. I only weigh 190 lbs. It can't be a weight issue. Has anyone else had this problem on the 05's?


I have the same problem . Since I'm the only driver and no one ever gets into the back seat, I figured I would live with it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> I am having my second driver's power seat motor replaced next week. Both of them clunked while moving forward and backward like a gear was broken. I only weigh 190 lbs. It can't be a weight issue. Has anyone else had this problem on the 05's?



Yep! The slow clunky seat mechanism is about the only thing that doesn't feel high quality in the GTO interior. They really should have used a simple mechanical release for fore/aft seat travel. No waiting for the slooooow seat.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

:agree


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I wonder if they could replace it with the faster 06 seat motor?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I have an '06 and mine doesn't seem any faster than my '04.

But I only moved the seat forward maybe 3 times with the '04 - no one had ever sat in the back, just a couple of travel bags.

So I could have forgotten how slow the '04 was.

Maybe some side-by-side comparison with a stopwatch is in order.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Have the dealership replace. Mine are smooth, with no clunking. not the fastest in the world, but I prefer the speed at the tires


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> I am having my second driver's power seat motor replaced next week. Both of them clunked while moving forward and backward like a gear was broken. I only weigh 190 lbs. It can't be a weight issue. Has anyone else had this problem on the 05's?



There is a service bulletin out and a kit with a dampener to install. Had mine done 8 months ago & been fine since.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a FYI - I have the same problem with my seats. The problem with mine is that the seat rides on bearings set in a thin plastic rod. The plastic rod broke and parts of it, and some bearings, have ended up under the seat, thus the clunking. I'm hoping they've come up with a better design as a replacement.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

The dealer just called and told me the seat motors are on national backorder.
:shutme


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

New seat motor is being installed today. It showed up 2 days after they told me it was national backorder. 
:confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

QSGTO said:


> New seat motor is being installed today. It showed up 2 days after they told me it was national backorder.
> :confused


Happens all the time, GM will tell us (parts dept.) one thing and then do another......:willy:


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

The 06 seats are no faster then the 05's and 04's. My brand new 06 is already clunking. I can't believe how slow these motors are.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Guess what? My 3rd drivers seat is clunking again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :shutme


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I had 3 passengers for the first time last night, and when I went to move the passenger seat back today it wouldn't move. I think that seat was used maybe a dozen times and already busted...not cool.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd really rather a manual way to move the seat forward for loading passenger in the rear... the power seat is a PITA. Oh.. and it clunks.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think you guys with '04s should feel bad.....because oh my effing gawd is the '06 motor just as slow!!! Really, it's embarrassing when I have to wait for it to load a friend in the car!! Takes a year, I swear.:willy:


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Some things just don't need to be computerized. If someone created a manual replacement kit for our seats I would definitely install it.


----------

